# HARC Rd. 6 @ 11/17 Gulf Coast Raceway



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

We are only 1 month away from Round # 6 of the HARC Series and it is being held at a top knotch facility. We had great racing at all the HARC supporting racetracks so lets get the ball rolling for the next round. Always good racing at Mikes!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

we had over 80 people there at round 2!!!!!! I think we can have the same amount or better!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

let me correct that.....80 racers!!! that doesn't count the 75-100 people that were there hanging and spectating!


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is the track located?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Porter,Tx. Take 59 north, exit North Park. Stay North on the service road(you guys call it a Feeder) make a right aon E.Knox Rd. track will be about 1000ft on right. Covered Building so no worry about rainouts!!! Come have some fun at an awsome track....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*come on out!*



vwracing56 said:


> Where is the track located?


Like Paul said.....come on out and add to the list of spectators! It's quite the event in Porter when there's a big race going on......lots of people watching......and based on our past turnout, the HARC race will be another big one!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dangit man!!! I'm all excited now and I've got a freakin' month to go!! Guess I'm still fueled from the last round at the River Track or something


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey CV, When do you suppose the updated points will be available? Kinda itching to see how close Ray is to me since we had to call the race at Southside and I broke at the RiverTrack last weekend in Monster Truck.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm waiting on the results from Southside still......Gary is mailing them to me.....maybe by monday?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, what happened to the back end of your truck last weekend?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

broke a left rear rocker,,,twice!!!! off the big jump....I was running away with that race.......i think i got second cause I dont remember Sam passing me for 2nd. neither did he....but i almost got him on the last turn to ,i thought ,put him a lap down but it was for me to get 2nd....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought I saw your truck dragging arse in the qual as well !

that big air jump is a lot of fun, but if you over or under jump it, it can do some damage!

it knocked my front brakes loose in the first qual and the main, so I couldn't control my pitch mid-air. My car would land standing straight up


----------



## hucifer (Aug 13, 2007)

*mikes...*



insaneracin2003 said:


> Porter,Tx. Take 59 north, exit North Park. Stay North on the service road(you guys call it a Feeder) make a right aon E.Knox Rd. track will be about 1000ft on right. ....


That's my backyard... If you overshoot the Northpark exit, relax... There has been a lot of construction right around there, and the Porter Exit (FM 1314) has been moved back so it dumps you out on the feeder right before E Knox. There is a sign for Mikes right there.


----------



## hucifer (Aug 13, 2007)

*Mikes*

Of course, now that I've said that, I've realized that it's still a month away, and the construction could have everything completely different. I'll keep an eye and keep y'all posted.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

So who is still racing MT? For a while it looked like MT was going to die with GT. 

Paul, can you point me to a decent Revo setup?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

justinspeed79 said:


> So who is still racing MT? For a while it looked like MT was going to die with GT.
> 
> Paul, can you point me to a decent Revo setup?


sure can.
front-
30k diff
45 wt shock fluid, gold springs
p2 rockers.swaybars if you have them make a BIG difference
bones level
push rods on center hole on arms
center-
500k diff
close ratio gear set in tranny
stock bell and spur
if you dont have the center diff then just run the forward only and close ratio gear set.
rear-
10k diff
45 wt shock fluid, gold springs
p2 rockers.sway bars if you have them make a BIG difference
bones level
push rods center hole on arms
rear arms all the way back.
I will help you set it up,very easy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting a stock Revo to race in a second class other than my buggy.....will a stocker hold up? 

Aside from decent tires, wing, & servos, what are the must have's for a revo to be able to race lightly with it?

A stock 2.5 or 3.3 motor will do ok?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

stock 3.3 motors are powerhouses....just watch the rear bearing.

stock revos are good, but you would want to convert the elecs. especially the steering servos. wheels and tires. do a lil suspension work and they are great!!!.the only thing you would need to buy to race it is the servos and wheel and tires. the rtr,i believe, comes with the different rockers.P2,P3 and LT.
other than that you would be good to go.......


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

the options are endless with the Revo. you may want to get the forward only conversion if you dont plan to run the center diff. the forward only conversion only costs about 15 dollas and is easy to install. it takes alot of rotating mass out of the tranny, but you can race it with reverse too. I did that for months when i first got my revo.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Paul.

Courtney, do you still have that STR?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just sold that STR last week!

I have a BRAND NEW Mugen MBX5T Prospec on it's way that I'm gonna let go for $425......it's assembled, but has no body or wheels.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I am definitely interested in the MBX5T. That's what I have really been wanting to get. Open for trades/ partial trades???


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sorry, but I need to do cash only at this time.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

No prob, I know how it goes. I'll see what I can do, but I doubt I can come up with that much spare cash anytime soon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Points on their way Monday! Who's in the lead!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Points on their way Monday! Who's in the lead!?!?!?!?!?!?


ppffffftttt, dumb question....lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

snizzle dizzle my nizzles!!!!! you guys ready for Saturday? Gonna be a big'un!!!! there were almost 80 entries and at least 50-100 spectators there last time, so bring your A-game fellas! 

Got my eletric ready........Tim C, Paul, Smiley, Dan, Deano, Gary......you guys bringing your electrics?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

no elecs for me bro, not this weekend


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you gonna race the RC8 or the OCM?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you gonna race the RC8 or the OCM?


neither, i am running my MT and truggy till the end of the HARC season. then breaking till Jan. and starting off with a bang...I garantee it!!!!!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

So, who all is racing?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you know I'm there!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ya know i am there!!!!


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

I Will Me There


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

ill be making an apperance too first time to hit the track since the futaba race


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

james! you still have those xray motor mounts I let you borrow like 12 years ago? I need them for an ebay car! If you don't, that's cool.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Just want to let everyone know the track will open at 8:00am on sat. We still have some of the ROAR nats T-shirts left they are 12.50. If anyone wants one.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> Just want to let everyone know the track will open at 8:00am on sat. We still have some of the ROAR nats T-shirts left they are 12.50. If anyone wants one.


12.50....that bites...I bought 2 for 40.00 and 30 minutes after that they were lowered to 30.00 for 2.....now 25.00 for 2....sheesh....my life as an rc racer...oh yeah, welcome back to 2cool phil....lol


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

*wing*

phil do you have wings for jammin 1/8.
Need one for saturday. if not where can i get one.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, and do you have Rocket Science 30%?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jamminD said:


> phil do you have wings for jammin 1/8.
> Need one for saturday. if not where can i get one.


I may have an extra wing that you might need to make new holes in if phil dont have any.
CV, when I was there last weekend they had RS30. not sure about now though


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

sam is trying to get one sent to me saturday,but if not 
i may. is it the new kind.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ill check tonight. i might not even have one....


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

cool, thanks.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

alright ladies!!!!! The big race is tomorrow!!! Could this week have been any longer?!?!?

So, get your batteries charged, your air filters cleaned, your tires glued, check your clutch, put fresh batteries in your radio, finish tuning that motor, pack it up, and let's roll !!!!!!!!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I'm breaking in my motor now. Will be ready to race tomorrow


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

David Early said:


> I'm breaking in my motor now. Will be ready to race tomorrow


what motor do you have.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

lets get it,get it,get it


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny! Seems like that's what everybody's doing today! I just finished putting my last 5 tanks of break-in on mine during my lunch break. Mizzle is breaking in his today, and my neighbor is breaking in his too! 

That's how I know this race is gonna be big!.....everybody is putting in new motors just for it!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I rebuilt my C6BB


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I really should say it's a C6BBT now.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MAN! you guys that weren't there missed some GOOD racing! What a great freakin' day! I'll have some pictures up soon. Congrats to ME who won the electric class on my first outing!!!


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

So Courtney how did the Go Tech hold up?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I got a little help tuning it up, and after that, it was golden! It seemed to get a little better as the day went on. I'm expecting that on my next outing, it will run even better! It was definitely one of the fastest motors in the sportsman class.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Insaneracin goes GO-TECH!!!!!!! after a minor blow-up of the V-Spec.......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you're gonna like'em Paul !


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

bf21 novarossa all the way.this feb it is 1 year old.
about 5 gal wright now. all the power you can handle.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice!! I have a half a gallon through mine; can't wait to get it on the track!! Still can't believe that thing was only $200.00


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I can't wait till Saturday. Who all is going to be there?


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

where at on saturday.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mikes is not racing off-road this weekend i am pretty sure, track is leveled and we will be put an insaneracin type layout on there.......don't be scared guys, it will be fun and not like the Mt. St. Paul that was there before. A couple of people are worried about it from what i hear. no need to worry but remember, this is off-road....not an on-road track with jumps. should be a very fun layout and exciting to drive.


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

what is the expected down time at mikes for the off road


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am hoping we have it ready for next weekend, maybe the weekend after next....I will give updates as we get it ready...


----------

